

Hacking The GPU For Fun And Profit - JoachimS
http://rpiplayground.wordpress.com/

======
wolfgke
Does anybody know the reason for the issue in the first part of the tutorial
([http://rpiplayground.wordpress.com/2014/05/03/hacking-the-
gp...](http://rpiplayground.wordpress.com/2014/05/03/hacking-the-gpu-for-fun-
and-profit-pt-1/))?

"NOTE: Occasionally, the GPU can get into weird states where the programs do
not return the expected values. I have not determined if it is a bug in the
host-side code for managing the GPU or if there is something else going on. In
any case, if you see things you don’t expect, try rebooting the machine."

